# Dangerous Chichlid?



## Bearson (Jan 24, 2006)

I just bought a Chichlid from the store to feed to my piranha. I put him in a feeder tank with a few guppies and he's been picking them off one by one. He's pretty agressive. Im convinced he doesnt have teeth though, and the person at the store said it shouldnt present a threat to my piranha, but im still a little skeptical. He's the same size as my rhom. Probably a little smaller. Would I have to worry about him damaging my fish even though he has no teeth?


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

Bearson said:


> I just bought a Chichlid from the store to feed to my piranha. I put him in a feeder tank with a few guppies and he's been picking them off one by one. He's pretty agressive. Im convinced he doesnt have teeth though, and the person at the store said it shouldnt present a threat to my piranha, but im still a little skeptical. He's the same size as my rhom. Probably a little smaller. Would I have to worry about him damaging my fish even though he has no teeth?


from what i know, ALL cichlids have teeth...what kind of cichlid is it? if its a convict or a manguanease (spelling?) it might pose a threat, and if its a RD (Red Devil) cichlid...haha say bye bye to ur rhom.


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

Most cichlids have teeth but they're inside their mouth for chewing purposes. I agree you could be in for trouble if you chose the wrong cichlid. I believe most cichlids beat other fish to death. Hope it's not a jack or even worse a umbie... lol

Serves you right if something happens to your rhom though... It would show you how things in the animal kingdom really work

I just realized your other post was the one saying your p only eats guppys and only eats them after a couple days of not eating. So whats the point of feeding it a cichlid...


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

ALL FISH HAVE TEETH, espically cichlids, Many species of cichlids have teeth are are actually longer than your piranhas. A dovii for example. Also it is good to note that teeth are not necessary to kill a fish stress alone is enough. Cichlids are boisterious, territorial, and will fight for territory even if they are new in the tank. Chances are that if your rohm and cihlid are around the same size the chichlid will bully him.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Bearson said:


> I just bought a Chichlid from the store to feed to my piranha. I put him in a feeder tank with a few guppies and he's been picking them off one by one. He's pretty agressive. Im convinced he doesnt have teeth though, and the person at the store said it shouldnt present a threat to my piranha, but im still a little skeptical.* He's the same size as my rhom.* Probably a little smaller. Would I have to worry about him damaging my fish even though he has no teeth?


how bout you buy fish that are 'size appropriate' to your piranha. As is, your pirnaha will take him out in one bite.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

i gave a silver molly to my p's, they didnt eat it so the cichlid did the job, hacked him to death. mean little bastards if u ask me. and actually more agressive than the p's. this is some tima ago, they are now seperated.


----------



## kamekazi (Oct 7, 2004)

I wouldn't necessarily say that the cichlid will bully your rhom. Then again it would mainly depend on the personality of you rhom. I've put an adult male convict that used to terrorize my african cichlids in my rhom tank hoping to get rid of him cuz he was too boisterous. He started flaring at the rhom until the rhom bit him in half without hesitating a bit. Most cichlids when facing a rhom (that is not a p*ssy) stands very little chances of survival. I regret putting the convict in there since he was too big for the rhom to eat all of it. He was floating half eaten and looked like he was suffering so I took him out and hit it with a hammer. Just put bite sized live fish for you rhom so it isn't as cruel.


----------



## Bearson (Jan 24, 2006)

I thought this thread got deleted for some reason. I just fed him a rainbow tetra that is smaller and he tore him to shreds. The chichlid is still in my feeder tank. I really want to get rid of him, but im still worried about what he will do to my piranha. If my piranha was hungry, he would probably kill it quickly, but i dont want him getting injured in the process.

The chichlid has been kinda interesting. He used to hide in a skull that I had in the feeder tank, but I figured it was bad for him to stay in that cramped space for too long, so I took the skull out. Since then he's been remodeling the tank. He's moved half of the gravel in the tank over to the other side piece by piece, so half of the tank is bare now. He's been at it for a while and I thought it was kinda funny. Regardless, I still wanna get rid of him so i can keep tetras and crayfish in there.


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

So what does this cichlid look like? Is it a sa/ca or african? And how big is it? Maybe we can give you a clue as to what kind it is..


----------



## SouthernBoy (Dec 15, 2005)

I hope when you put him in the tank with your p he tears the sh*t out of him and ends up killing the p, why would you waste a perfectly good fish to feed another? why not buy tilpa from the story or somthing...


----------



## harrykaa (Jan 10, 2005)

rbp 4 135 said:


> ALL FISH HAVE TEETH, espically cichlids, Many species of cichlids have teeth are are actually longer than your piranhas. A dovii for example. Also it is good to note that teeth are not necessary to kill a fish stress alone is enough. Cichlids are boisterious, territorial, and will fight for territory even if they are new in the tank. Chances are that if your rohm and cihlid are around the same size the chichlid will bully him.


rbp 4 135,

Oh, and with a little or more exaggeration (longer teeth than piranhas, dovii). If the fishes are about the same size, the truth is that the teeth of a Piranha are broader, longer and much more dangerous. Only Piranhas can take chunks off another fish. Cichlids teeths work mainly to hold the prey that fits into their mouths.

But this feature is common to all Cichlids plus all the Perciformes as for that matter.
BTW there are families in this group that possess truely long teeths (not Ciclidae): Serranidae (Golden grouper, Epinephelus alexandrinus and Comber, Serranus cabrilla), Sciaenidae (King Weakfish, Macrodon ancylodon), Sparidae (Carpenter, Argyrozona argyrozona) and others.

Regards,


----------



## Bearson (Jan 24, 2006)

SouthernBoy said:


> I hope when you put him in the tank with your p he tears the sh*t out of him and ends up killing the p, why would you waste a perfectly good fish to feed another? why not buy tilpa from the story or somthing...


I dont think he'll be tearing anything out of my piranha. My fish isnt eating filets right now. Only freeze dried krill. Why are you pissed off? Would you be so mad if I fed him a goldfish? If it's the danger issue, obviously that's why I made this thread, and have yet to put him in with the piranha. If it's a moral issue, my view is that piranhas eat fish. It happens all the time in the wild so why is it suddenly such a tragedy when it happens in captivity? The chichlid would just as soon eat another fish. Everyone has their own stance on the subject. I just want my piranha to get some hunting in every once in a while, as it only seems natural.

About the inquiry of the chichlids description, he is gold with a line of black circles going horizontally across his body. Not sure if he is african or south american.


----------



## kamekazi (Oct 7, 2004)

I agree with you Bearson. People complain too much about feeding live fish to piranhas. Although it's better to feed them dead fish (since feeders aren't all that nutritious), a live fish here and there is perfectly all right in my opinion. I just don't like feeding my p a fish he eats half way and lets it suffocate to death. Just give your piranha a live fish big enough for it to eat in one or two bites. The frozen fish we feed our piranhas a killed off in mass quantity to be fed to humans. Ever been to a farm ? What do you think happens to the cattle and chicken there? I don't see anyone battling with their conscience thinking how inhumane it was when the cattle got killed while taking a bite out of their steak. The cow suffered when it died regardless of the fact that you baught it from a supermarket. I would worry more about genocide and terrorism than a F%^king fish eating another one. If it's your pet then it's your pet. If it's food then it's food. Plain and simple.


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

Thee problem I have with it is he just posted a different thread about having a problem getting his fish to eat guppys, then he goes out and buys a cichlid that's about the same size as his piranha to use as a feeder not paying attention to what kind of cichlid it is and then gets worried about his p getting his ass kicked. Sounds like the lights are on but no ones home if you ask me..

I have no problem with people feeding baby convicts, or small enough feeders that the fish eats the whole fish. Other than the fact that as proven there's no nutrional value in it other than the food in the feeders belly. Or people who have p's with other species and they just don't get along and so the cichlid dies. Truballas rhom ate one of his severums but he didn't really have a choice as no one would take the severums. Besides he wasn't worried about the rhom getting hurt. If you're going to stick a cichlid in a tank as a feeder thats the same size as your rhom, be man enough to face the consequences if something should happen to your rhom.

Some of us do like fish in general so don't want hear about the species we like being dinner, just I'm sure I would get a bunch of complaints if I bought a 8" rhom and let a large dovii have at it in the dovii's already established territory..

As far as the fish only doing what he does in the wild.. p's are mostly scavengers..











kamekazi said:


> Ever been to a farm ? What do you think happens to the cattle and chicken there? I don't see anyone battling with their conscience thinking how inhumane it was when the cattle got killed while taking a bite out of their steak.


I don't know about you but I believe the cow is dead before they start cutting it up.. I'm not against feeders, I personally don't feed them but thats because I like to keep money in my pocket and don't like driving to a pet store every couple days.

Feeding feeders is sort of like someone throwing you in a tank with a 20 ft+ unfeed great white and walking away. Hate to sound like I'm from PETA because I hate those asses too but thats the way I see it.


----------



## Bearson (Jan 24, 2006)

That thread about the guppies was made a long time ago, before my piranha was fully acclimated. He has eaten guppies and tetras now multiple times. I bought the chichlid before I knew much about feeders. I just wanted a feeder that didnt have parasites, and didnt have teeth. After buying the fish, I came on here and inquired about the fish's threat level to my fish. Obviously I rushed into buying a feeder, but the pet store owner (petsmart) told me this was a good choice.

To tell the truth, I think my piranha would kill this chichlid with no problem, but I already came to the conclusion that im not gonna take the chance. Tetras are fine for right now, and im still trying to get him to eat filets anyway.

I dont see where you get the idea to question my manhood, just because im keeping my piranhas best interest in mind. Im not trying to set up a fish battle arena. Im just trying to give my piranha a good hunt every once in a while. Not a fight. It would be stupid if I just let the chichlid stay in there without knowing anything about it. I now know that there is potential for injury, even though my rhom would probably just kill it. P's are scavengers, but they do kill fish, right? That's my point.

If you like chichlids so much, then you clicked on the wrong thread and that's your problem. What did you think this was gonna be about? It's in the feeding forum.


----------



## kamekazi (Oct 7, 2004)

*I don't know about you but I believe the cow is dead before they start cutting it up.. I'm not against feeders, I personally don't feed them but thats because I like to keep money in my pocket and don't like driving to a pet store every couple days. *

I guess you have been misinformed. I went to a farm myself for Eid (religious day for Muslims) and had to sever the head of a cow. I gurantee you the cow suffered and it's much worse when they do it with machines in slaughter houses.







The cow is alive when it's being decapitated, shaking convulsively. It's not a pretty sight...I wouldn't want ot see or experience that again. You should go and download some documentaries on how inhumane slaughter houses can be....maybe then you will understand. Anyways I'm no animal rights activist....though I will not deny that livestock go through pain. By the way...a cow's brain is much more complex than that of a fish. They feel more pain than fish...though it doesn't make it right to abuse fish...since they still feel pain none the less. I understand what you mean by feeding an equal size fish to a piranha or making pets kill themselves. I am definately against that too. That's why I said a pet is a pet and a feeder is a feeder. It's as simple as that.


----------



## Icemann (Dec 21, 2005)

This whole site, is hear to help each other out. You all seem very knowledgeable and interested in this hobby so lets try help each other and be cool.















Thanks. Have a great day!


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

kamekazi said:


> *I don't know about you but I believe the cow is dead before they start cutting it up.. I'm not against feeders, I personally don't feed them but thats because I like to keep money in my pocket and don't like driving to a pet store every couple days. *
> 
> I guess you have been misinformed. I went to a farm myself for Eid (religious day for Muslims) and had to sever the head of a cow. I gurantee you the cow suffered and it's much worse when they do it with machines in slaughter houses.:laugh: The cow is alive when it's being decapitated, shaking convulsively. It's not a pretty sight...I wouldn't want ot see or experience that again. You should go and download some documentaries on how inhumane slaughter houses can be....maybe then you will understand. Anyways I'm no animal rights activist....though I will not deny that livestock go through pain. By the way...a cow's brain is much more complex than that of a fish. They feel more pain than fish...though it doesn't make it right to abuse fish...since they still feel pain none the less. I understand what you mean by feeding an equal size fish to a piranha or making pets kill themselves. I am definately against that too. That's why I said a pet is a pet and a feeder is a feeder. It's as simple as that.


Whats with muslims and decapitation?









Also, why must people bring up nature when they find excuses as to why they feed live? Last I checked having a fish in a glass box wasnt 'nature'.


----------



## Bearson (Jan 24, 2006)

Also, why must people bring up nature when they find excuses as to why they feed live? Last I checked having a fish in a glass box wasnt 'nature'.
[/quote]

I didnt say it was nature. The habitat you provide the fish isnt nature, but you do try to mimic it as well as possible. Why buy a piranha for it to be raised like a goldfish? I think feeding live fish every once in a while keeps the fish in touch with it's instincts, and as it's owner I definitely have the right to. I dont consider it inhumane either. You'd be lying to yourself to say that a piranha wouldnt kill another fish including one of it's own in a heartbeat if it had to eat. I think it's safe to say that all wild piranhas hunt. Why shouldnt mine?


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Sure, you have the right to do that. Just dont kid yourself and claim its for the good of your fish man.









And just for the record... Piranhas dont really hunt bud. They are scavengers. They are the vultures of the amazon. Only in RARE instances will a piranha take out a completly healthy fish. So... If you want to mimic nature, start feeding your piranhas near death, disease riddden, decayed, rotten, nasty, stinky fish


----------



## Bearson (Jan 24, 2006)

Id be lying if I said I knew a lot about piranhas in the wild, but id imagine they would eat anything that is in front of their mouths, including live fish. Scavengers eat whenever the opportunity presents itself, and it seems only natural that piranhas would hunt or nature wouldnt have made them so capable of it.

Also, I dont mean to come off as confrontational. I just want to get my views out, and I like a good debate here and there.


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

Keep up the good fight Bearson...I've been in your shoes many a times my friend.









The main thing to remember is this...You're never going to please everyone...No matter what you say...there's always someone who is going to get pissed and argue with you...that's just human nature...Which sucks...but it is what it is.

I think most people buy Piranhas at first to see them tear things up...I said most...not all...So we were all there once...Click the picture in my signature to see some of my highlights of my live feedings...boy o boy did I catch some heat for those.









But eventually...you'll be like me...and realize...feeding live was fun to do at first...but it gets old...you start to really get into thawed out fish fillets...pelllets...anything to really bring out the color of your p's and make them as healthy as can be.

But as you said...they are your fish...and you can do whatever you want...who cares what anyone else will tell you...Do what you want...That's what makes America so great.


----------



## kamekazi (Oct 7, 2004)

*Whats with muslims and decapitation? *

Why am I not surprised this is coming from a guy who has Bush as his avatar :laugh: 
As far as I'm concerned both Christians and Jews sacraficed animals to God for religious purposes. You may want to read the Bible a little bit more :laugh: Unless you are part of the elite corporate circle in America....seeing you idolize Bush just makes me want to laugh my insides out. You are nothing but a peasant....I mean fodder....no actually a pawn to the likes of him :laugh: ..... Anyways I'd rather not make this a politcal issue....getting back to topic.....Piranhas don't just eat dead and sick fish. A fully grown rhom would eat a perfectly healthy fish given the opportunity in the wild. You must really have your facts distorted. Piranhas are not zombie fish eating rotten disease infested fish :laugh: (if it was designed for that then we wouldn't have to worry about quaranteening feeders would we?) They are opportunistic scavengers that feed on whatever they get a chance to take a bite out of. Anyways....no offense intended by that politcal nonsense....I despise politicians....they should be DECAPITATED







This is a good site and I'd hate to ruin it with discussions leading to flaming


----------



## Bearson (Jan 24, 2006)

Thanks J2, it's good to hear that im not alone.

I feed my rhom live once or twice a month. I do try to get my fish eating filets, but right now all he eats is freeze dried krill. He stays at the top of the tank for the most part, behind the filter. He likes the krill because the powerhead makes it fly across the surface like a fish. After eating it a few times I think he likes the taste too. I tried the starving technique for a few days, feeding him only tilapia and catfish, but he wouldnt eat, and I gave him some shrimp. I figured he was too young to go long without food and I didnt want him to miss a spurt. He isnt too big on beefheart either. Kinda sucks, but im gonna try the starving thing again with catfish to see if it works.


----------



## Bearson (Jan 24, 2006)

Also, those are some crazy videos man. Im a big fan!


----------



## kamekazi (Oct 7, 2004)

I just checked out your videos too J2. They rock







What did you use to edit the videos and add the titles??


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2006)

The difference between the wild and tank, is that the wild is big, and the tank isnt.

Feeding a cichlid is fine, if its a huge tank. In the wild, fish eat the weak and the old, its the circle of life. You are feeding a perfectly healthy cichlid put in an unfair theatre.

See what Im saying? I could survive in this world even if some massive ass guy with a gun was chasing me, because Ive learned to run...and hide. But putting us in a small room is unnatural and unfair.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

kamekazi said:


> *Whats with muslims and decapitation? *
> 
> Why am I not surprised this is coming from a guy who has Bush as his avatar :laugh:
> As far as I'm concerned both Christians and Jews sacraficed animals to God for religious purposes. You may want to read the Bible a little bit more :laugh: Unless you are part of the elite corporate circle in America....seeing you idolize Bush just makes me want to laugh my insides out. You are nothing but a peasant....I mean fodder....no actually a pawn to the likes of him :laugh: ..... Anyways I'd rather not make this a politcal issue....getting back to topic.....Piranhas don't just eat dead and sick fish. A fully grown rhom would eat a perfectly healthy fish given the opportunity in the wild. You must really have your facts distorted. Piranhas are not zombie fish eating rotten disease infested fish :laugh: (if it was designed for that then we wouldn't have to worry about quaranteening feeders would we?) They are opportunistic scavengers that feed on whatever they get a chance to take a bite out of. Anyways....no offense intended by that politcal nonsense....I despise politicians....they should be DECAPITATED
> ...


Ya well, anways. Live "healthy" fish makes a VERY VERY VERY small portion of piranhas wild diet. I would say the only time really that piranhas would as you put it, 'hunt' is when they are starved. Majority of diet is dead, sick, dying... And what are you talking about qt? Your talking a wild fish raised in ideal conditions vs a goldfish raised in waters that promote disease.... No comparasion


----------



## Bearson (Jan 24, 2006)

I see where you're coming from, but suppose a hungry piranha should encounter a healthy chichlid. I dont know if the piranha would pass it up. Also, it's not supposed to be fair. Why would I introduce a fish that would put up a fair fight? Im sure my rhom could scrap with a lot of tough fish and win, but I would be a bad owner if I took the chance.

No matter how big my tank is, my piranha would eventually find the chichlid and eliminate it. I dont think tank size is relevant. The chichlid would probably be the one to pick the fight anyway. There is a reason that rhoms are to be kept isolated. They are highly agressive and will kill anything around it, including healthy fish.


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

Bearson said:


> I just checked out your videos too J2. They rock
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks again...I am glad that you liked them too...I used Windows Moviemaker...It came stock with my Vaio...But I'm sure you can get it anywhere.


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

kamekazi said:


> *Whats with muslims and decapitation? *
> 
> Piranhas don't just eat dead and sick fish. A fully grown rhom would eat a perfectly healthy fish given the opportunity in the wild. You must really have your facts distorted. Piranhas are not zombie fish eating rotten disease infested fish :laugh: (if it was designed for that then we wouldn't have to worry about quaranteening feeders would we?)


You have to quarentine feeders because the tanks are crowded, in the wild you don't have the crowding issue so you don't have the spread of disease. Anyways, ick doesn't spread via eating a fish with ick, it spreads from the fish sharing the same batch of water(your p's and the sick fish). Piranha's are scavengers, they eat whatevers left over from the dead carcass that the bigger predators have killed. People from SA fish for p's on the side of the rivers and eat them. Highly doubt they're using live feeders tied to the end of their lines. Their bait probably isn't moving. One of the reasons they are scavangers probably is because the amazon is big, lots of places for fish to hide, so live is soo much harder for them to catch plus dead is probably easier to find. A piranha and a cichlid fighting it out in the wild is a different story than in the home aquaria, the odds are more even then you just plopping the cichlid down in a small tank with glass walls so there's no where to go. Maybe I could plop you into a hungry great white shark tank to replicate the "hunting" of a great white shark.. But it would be ok because I had a reason..

If you were a p and wanted to survive would you eat dead leftovers that no one else wanted or bite at any fish that moves and run a high chance of picking a fight you won't win.. The waters that the piranha come from is a well balanced eco system, sure p's are feirce but there's always some fish that can take it out and I'm sure they do. There are fish that would hand a p it's ass.

I'm not against someone feeding feeders(I have two friends who feed comets but they don't know much) but like said above, don't say you're doing it to "make it more like the amazon" or get them to "hunt like they do in the wild".. It's just total b.s. And yes I insulted your manhood because you bought a UNKNOWN cichlid for a feeder and THEN worried about your poor rhom.. Like I said the lights are on but no ones home..


----------



## kamekazi (Oct 7, 2004)

I don't deny the fact that throwing in a live fish in a piranha tank is not natural. I just feel that I have the right to do that once in a while. Just look at the damn videos you guys have on this site, Piranhas eating mice and all other things :laugh: I am not bashing the people who made these videos (since I do watch them and find them entertaining), it's just that I feel I have the right to throw in a 1 or 2 inch fish my Rhom eats and gets exercise out of by working for his food. I could care less about it being equivalent to someone throwing in a human in a pool with a great white shark. sh*t if I had money and resources to burn I'd do it myself to people I hate :laugh: Anyways, who's to say a 20 inch rhom wouldn't hesitate to eat a perfectly healthy fish in the wild. The amazon isn't always dry and muddy.....there are also deep waters where there are an abundant supply of fish available for feeding. Yeah it's true you'll never see a piraha's true hunting behavior in a tank...but throwing in a live fish is the closest thing to it. There are a lot more cruel sh*t happening in life that deserves more attention than a fish eating another fish. Just ask the the kid who's watching his mom getting killed and raped or his family members getting blown to pieces if he cares about a F&*king fish eating another fish.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Bearson said:


> I see where you're coming from, but suppose a hungry piranha should encounter a healthy chichlid. I dont know if the piranha would pass it up. Also, it's not supposed to be fair. Why would I introduce a fish that would put up a fair fight? Im sure my rhom could scrap with a lot of tough fish and win, but I would be a bad owner if I took the chance.
> 
> No matter how big my tank is, my piranha would eventually find the chichlid and eliminate it. I dont think tank size is relevant. The chichlid would probably be the one to pick the fight anyway.* There is a reason that rhoms are to be kept isolated. They are highly agressive and will kill anything around it, including healthy fish.*


Correct, there is a reason serras shoudl be kept alone in most home aquarium instances... It boils down to tank size. Im sure if you can afford a 20x10x6(ft) tank you can house several serras as well as several thousand tertas (with great sucess). If you allow a fish ample sized tank to escape... the rhom wont be eating the fish anytime soon.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

kamekazi said:


> I don't deny the fact that throwing in a live fish in a piranha tank is not natural. I just feel that I have the right to do that once in a while. Just look at the damn videos you guys have on this site, Piranhas eating mice and all other things :laugh: I am not bashing the people who made these videos (since I do watch them and find them entertaining), it's just that I feel I have the right to throw in a 1 or 2 inch fish my Rhom eats and gets exercise out of by working for his food. I could care less about it being equivalent to someone throwing in a human in a pool with a great white shark. sh*t if I had money and resources to burn I'd do it myself to people I hate :laugh: Anyways, who's to say a 20 inch rhom wouldn't hesitate to eat a perfectly healthy fish in the wild. The amazon isn't always dry and muddy.....there are also deep waters where there are an abundant supply of fish available for feeding. Yeah it's true you'll never see a piraha's true hunting behavior in a tank...but throwing in a live fish is the closest thing to it. There are a lot more cruel sh*t happening in life that deserves more attention than a fish eating another fish. Just ask the the kid who's watching his mom getting killed and raped or his family members getting blown to pieces if he cares about a F&*king fish eating another fish.


I agree, you do have the right to feed your fish as you wish. I would like to add tho. If your looking for something to aid in exercise, drop the feeders and invest in a powerhead. Why would a 20" rhom waste him time chasing a MUCH faster healthy xxx fish when he can snack on a fish who is sick, old or dying w.o exerting much energy.


----------



## Bearson (Jan 24, 2006)

It boils down to this. Piranhas eat deat materials. Piranhas also eat live materials. Neither can be denied. I never claimed to feed live for the sake of my fish, im sure he could live a happy life just eating filets and what not. Dont put words in my mouth. I feed live because it is a fish that is known to kill and I want to see that here and there. That's one of the reasons I bought him. It's not unnatural and that is the point.

Oscar, you're starting to annoy me. I went to the pet store to buy a healthy feeder. Considering I wasnt experienced on the subject, I asked the fish expert to give me a recommendation, and this was the fish he gave me. I dont see where my manhood comes into play. Im not the one fighting the fish. Im just looking out for my fish and being a good owner. If anyone's manhood is in question, it's you for calling me out on an internet forum. You dont know me and you dont want to know me. I'd love for you to say something like that to my face, but until then, keep your mouth shut.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Bearson said:


> It boils down to this. Piranhas eat deat materials. Piranhas also eat live materials. Neither can be denied. I never claimed to feed live for the sake of my fish, im sure he could live a happy life just eating filets and what not. Dont put words in my mouth. *I feed live because* it is a fish that is known to kill and* I want to see that* here and there. *That's* one of *the reasons I bought him.* It's not unnatural and that is the point.
> 
> Oscar, you're starting to annoy me. I went to the pet store to buy a healthy feeder. Considering I wasnt experienced on the subject, I asked the fish expert to give me a recommendation, and this was the fish he gave me. I dont see where my manhood comes into play. Im not the one fighting the fish. Im just looking out for my fish and being a good owner. If anyone's manhood is in question, it's you for calling me out on an internet forum. You dont know me and you dont want to know me. I'd love for you to say something like that to my face, but until then, keep your mouth shut.


BINGO! All you had to say it was for your jollies. Dont sit here and say how this is so your fish will get exercise, yada yada...









Btw bud, I wasnt putting words in your mouth.

Here are YOUR exact words.



> it's just that I feel I have the right to throw in a 1 or 2 inch fish my Rhom eats and gets exercise out of by working for his food.


----------



## Bearson (Jan 24, 2006)

yeah, that's what i meant. I brought up nature for a little justification. Sure you could say it's wrong, but it happens naturally im sure and just because my piranha is in captivity doesnt mean it cant too, even if it is usually unfair to the prey. Im sorry to chichlid fans that have a problem, but you guys are in the wrong thread, wrong forum, and wrong website to get pissed off at something like this.

yeah, i said it's also nice for him to work for his food here and there, not he needs to. I didnt say anything about needing to mimic his environment either. As said before, im sure he could do fine off of just me feeding him dead food, but if I was just gonna do that, I would probably buy a prettier fish.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Bearson said:


> yeah, i said it's also nice for him to work for his food here and there, not he needs to. I didnt say anything about needing to mimic his environment either.* As said before, im sure he could do fine off of just me feeding him dead food, but if I was just gonna do that, I would probably buy a prettier fish.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL. That speaks volumes









Again I will say, to ME this isnt what piranhas are about. They are more than a fish with teeth that can tear sh*t up.


----------



## Bearson (Jan 24, 2006)

btw, you quoted kamakazie, not me, but I agree that a piranha should chase his food here and there. I agree that a piranha isnt just for tearing sh*t up, but with such a temper with other fish and such a physical capability to kill, it seems like a shame for it not to happen on occasion. This is where you and I will always disagree, and I can respect your views. Considering what I do isnt really inhumane, I would hope you could respect mine or at least understand and leave it at that.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2006)

Bearson said:


> I see where you're coming from, but suppose a hungry piranha should encounter a healthy chichlid. I dont know if the piranha would pass it up. Also, it's not supposed to be fair. Why would I introduce a fish that would put up a fair fight? Im sure my rhom could scrap with a lot of tough fish and win, but I would be a bad owner if I took the chance.
> 
> No matter how big my tank is, my piranha would eventually find the chichlid and eliminate it. I dont think tank size is relevant. The chichlid would probably be the one to pick the fight anyway. There is a reason that rhoms are to be kept isolated. They are highly agressive and will kill anything around it, including healthy fish.


Lol, ok there toughie. Try feeding him some Piraya :nod:


----------



## Bearson (Jan 24, 2006)

why dont you read something before you quote it. If I wondered about a chichlid, why would I feed him a piraya? And what does 'toughie' mean? Maybe you should take some time off before you post in here again.


----------



## divinelawyer625 (Dec 12, 2005)

Honestly guys i don't really know what's the purpose of arguing for.... bearson was just asking for an advice " should he feed his cichlid to his rohm? " then all of a sudden southernboy felt offended and stromed in and swearing.... i mean bearson is here trying to seek advice not trying to start a fight with anyone... he even clearly announce that he didn't know there were feeder fish and that's why he bought the cichlids.. evidently it's shows that the kid is new to piranha and he's here to learn and i believe that's whats this forum is for, share experience, advice, mistake, etc... why getting so offended by feeding his rohm a cichlids.... i believe feeding a feeder is no difference from feeding his rohm a cichlids... it's still a live... i mean what so inhuman for feeding a live fish to ur piranha is for? that's the nature fittest survive. i also agree piranha are scavengers, however, they would also attack healthy fish as well... what happen if that day they didn't encounter any weak/sick fish? do u suggest that they don't eat? i believe that they would attack other fish just to fill his stomac. who could garantee that piranha only hunt for weak/sick? if a normal human being is starving, i can garantee you that they would do whatever to get food to fill their stomac. This is just my concept... you oculd take it or leave it. so stop it and leave the kid alone.


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

Piranha Prince said:


> Honestly guys i don't really know what's the purpose of arguing for.... bearson was just asking for an advice " should he feed his cichlid to his rohm? " then all of a sudden southernboy felt offended and stromed in and swearing.... i mean bearson is here trying to seek advice not trying to start a fight with anyone... he even clearly announce that he didn't know there were feeder fish and that's why he bought the cichlids.. evidently it's shows that the kid is new to piranha and he's here to learn and i believe that's whats this forum is for, share experience, advice, mistake, etc... why getting so offended by feeding his rohm a cichlids.... i believe feeding a feeder is no difference from feeding his rohm a cichlids... it's still a live... i mean what so inhuman for feeding a live fish to ur piranha is for? that's the nature fittest survive. i also agree piranha are scavengers, however, they would also attack healthy fish as well... what happen if that day they didn't encounter any weak/sick fish? do u suggest that they don't eat? i believe that they would attack other fish just to fill his stomac. who could garantee that piranha only hunt for weak/sick? if a normal human being is starving, i can garantee you that they would do whatever to get food to fill their stomac. This is just my concept... you oculd take it or leave it. so stop it and leave the kid alone.


Amen.


----------



## kamekazi (Oct 7, 2004)

*Honestly guys i don't really know what's the purpose of arguing for.... bearson was just asking for an advice " should he feed his cichlid to his rohm? " then all of a sudden southernboy felt offended and stromed in and swearing.... i mean bearson is here trying to seek advice not trying to start a fight with anyone... he even clearly announce that he didn't know there were feeder fish and that's why he bought the cichlids.. evidently it's shows that the kid is new to piranha and he's here to learn and i believe that's whats this forum is for, share experience, advice, mistake, etc... why getting so offended by feeding his rohm a cichlids.... i believe feeding a feeder is no difference from feeding his rohm a cichlids... it's still a live... i mean what so inhuman for feeding a live fish to ur piranha is for? that's the nature fittest survive. i also agree piranha are scavengers, however, they would also attack healthy fish as well... what happen if that day they didn't encounter any weak/sick fish? do u suggest that they don't eat? i believe that they would attack other fish just to fill his stomac. who could garantee that piranha only hunt for weak/sick? if a normal human being is starving, i can garantee you that they would do whatever to get food to fill their stomac. This is just my concept... you oculd take it or leave it. so stop it and leave the kid alone.*

I think everyone contributing to this thread which is going on too long for no valid reason should listen to Piranha Prince's advice since it makes a lot of sense. I felt like letting out fumes until I read this post and realized it's true. You have your own opinions and I have mine. I don't need to make any lame a$$ excuses cuz I do wyhatever the f*ck I feel like doing and answer to no one if I feel i don't need to. I feel putting in really fast fish makes my fish really active and he moves around more, hence it increases his appetite. By the way I do have a powerhead....most people who have rhoms do :laugh: I like seeing my rhom moving around more often than just floating around all day. My methods work for me. My rhom has come a long way in terms of bahavior and size because of my methods. You said what you had to say and I said what I said. Topic closed. We don't agree. What's new...it's human nature to disagree. Just don't go around saying what I'm saying is lame. Someone close this damn thread.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2006)

Bearson said:


> Honestly guys i don't really know what's the purpose of arguing for.... bearson was just asking for an advice " should he feed his cichlid to his rohm? " then all of a sudden southernboy felt offended and stromed in and swearing.... i mean bearson is here trying to seek advice not trying to start a fight with anyone... he even clearly announce that he didn't know there were feeder fish and that's why he bought the cichlids.. evidently it's shows that the kid is new to piranha and he's here to learn and i believe that's whats this forum is for, share experience, advice, mistake, etc... why getting so offended by feeding his rohm a cichlids.... i believe feeding a feeder is no difference from feeding his rohm a cichlids... it's still a live... i mean what so inhuman for feeding a live fish to ur piranha is for? that's the nature fittest survive. i also agree piranha are scavengers, however, they would also attack healthy fish as well... what happen if that day they didn't encounter any weak/sick fish? do u suggest that they don't eat? i believe that they would attack other fish just to fill his stomac. who could garantee that piranha only hunt for weak/sick? if a normal human being is starving, i can garantee you that they would do whatever to get food to fill their stomac. This is just my concept... you oculd take it or leave it. so stop it and leave the kid alone.


This is a public forum. You post, you need to expect others to put in thier $0.02, its the beauty of the whole concept.


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> This is a public forum. You post, you need to expect others to put in thier $0.02, its the beauty of the whole concept.


Someone who's hit the nail on the head..









As far as for someone who likes cichlids and this being the wrong thread, wrong forum, wrong whatever.. I do belong to a couple of cichlid forums but I like a wide variety of fish, including piranhas. I'm not harping because I'm a cichlid lover saying "don't feed any cichlids", do what you wish. I'm saying "You bought a unknown cichlid at the store the same size as your rhom so that your rhom could "hunt", and now you're afraid your rhom could get hurt.." Just sounds like someone who's not all there...

You originally started this thread to ask if your rhom could get hurt, I preceeded to tell you he could and that buying a cichlid the same size as your rhom thinking the unknown cichlid would just say "ok, eat me" and thinking the rhom would walk awy without a scratch wasn't the brightest.. Truballa had a 8" severum in with his larger vinny rhom and although the vinny rhom ended up taking a big bite, the rhom showed it took a bit of a beating. And that's a severum, one of the species of cichlids that is fairly peaceful...


----------



## Bearson (Jan 24, 2006)

Prince, thank you for that. I came to the conclusion a few post back that this is just gonna go in circles.

Danny Boy, I did not feed the chiclid. I guess you didnt read that either. Everyone has a right to add their 2 cents, but some peoples 2 cents are more appreciated than others. Take a hint.


----------



## divinelawyer625 (Dec 12, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Honestly guys i don't really know what's the purpose of arguing for.... bearson was just asking for an advice " should he feed his cichlid to his rohm? " then all of a sudden southernboy felt offended and stromed in and swearing.... i mean bearson is here trying to seek advice not trying to start a fight with anyone... he even clearly announce that he didn't know there were feeder fish and that's why he bought the cichlids.. evidently it's shows that the kid is new to piranha and he's here to learn and i believe that's whats this forum is for, share experience, advice, mistake, etc... why getting so offended by feeding his rohm a cichlids.... i believe feeding a feeder is no difference from feeding his rohm a cichlids... it's still a live... i mean what so inhuman for feeding a live fish to ur piranha is for? that's the nature fittest survive. i also agree piranha are scavengers, however, they would also attack healthy fish as well... what happen if that day they didn't encounter any weak/sick fish? do u suggest that they don't eat? i believe that they would attack other fish just to fill his stomac. who could garantee that piranha only hunt for weak/sick? if a normal human being is starving, i can garantee you that they would do whatever to get food to fill their stomac. This is just my concept... you oculd take it or leave it. so stop it and leave the kid alone.


This is a public forum. You post, you need to expect others to put in thier $0.02, its the beauty of the whole concept.
[/quote]

Agree. putting in ur 2 cent is something eveyone should do, but he is only seeking for advice not an debate. If you guys consider this as putting in your 2 cent, then eveyone would have to go thru a dabate before they seek their answer and by then i don't think the answer matters becuase something harmful already happend to their fish. I believe he is old enough to know what's he's doing, you guys don't have to hold his hand and walk him thru. People are never perfect, let them make their choice and if it's wrong, they would always learn from their mistake. I'm not here to lecture or defend anyone, I just don't want this argument to continue. I hope u guys understand that your are setting some really bad example for new comers/guest. enjoy


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2006)

Bearson said:


> Honestly guys i don't really know what's the purpose of arguing for.... bearson was just asking for an advice " should he feed his cichlid to his rohm? " then all of a sudden southernboy felt offended and stromed in and swearing.... i mean bearson is here trying to seek advice not trying to start a fight with anyone... he even clearly announce that he didn't know there were feeder fish and that's why he bought the cichlids.. evidently it's shows that the kid is new to piranha and he's here to learn and i believe that's whats this forum is for, share experience, advice, mistake, etc... why getting so offended by feeding his rohm a cichlids.... i believe feeding a feeder is no difference from feeding his rohm a cichlids... it's still a live... i mean what so inhuman for feeding a live fish to ur piranha is for? that's the nature fittest survive. i also agree piranha are scavengers, however, they would also attack healthy fish as well... what happen if that day they didn't encounter any weak/sick fish? do u suggest that they don't eat? i believe that they would attack other fish just to fill his stomac. who could garantee that piranha only hunt for weak/sick? if a normal human being is starving, i can garantee you that they would do whatever to get food to fill their stomac. This is just my concept... you oculd take it or leave it. so stop it and leave the kid alone.


This is a public forum. You post, you need to expect others to put in thier $0.02, its the beauty of the whole concept.
[/quote]

Agree. putting in ur 2 cent is something eveyone should do, but he is only seeking for advice not an debate. If you guys consider this as putting in your 2 cent, then eveyone would have to go thru a dabate before they seek their answer and by then i don't think the answer matters becuase something harmful already happend to their fish. I believe he is old enough to know what's he's doing, you guys don't have to hold his hand and walk him thru. People are never perfect, let them make their choice and if it's wrong, they would always learn from their mistake. I'm not here to lecture or defend anyone, I just don't want this argument to continue. I hope u guys understand that your are setting some really bad example for new comers/guest. enjoy
[/quote]

IF hes not old enough to ID a cichlid, Im not sure he's old enough to be a responsible owner of any of the more advanced species of fish :rasp:

Glad to hear the cichlid wasnt fed tho


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Piranha Prince said:


> Honestly guys i don't really know what's the purpose of arguing for.... bearson was just asking for an advice " should he feed his cichlid to his rohm? " then all of a sudden southernboy felt offended and stromed in and swearing.... i mean bearson is here trying to seek advice not trying to start a fight with anyone... he even clearly announce that he didn't know there were feeder fish and that's why he bought the cichlids.. evidently it's shows that the kid is new to piranha and he's here to learn and i believe that's whats this forum is for, share experience, advice, mistake, etc... why getting so offended by feeding his rohm a cichlids.... i believe feeding a feeder is no difference from feeding his rohm a cichlids... it's still a live... i mean what so inhuman for feeding a live fish to ur piranha is for? that's the nature fittest survive. i also agree piranha are scavengers, however, they would also attack healthy fish as well...{b] what happen if that day they didn't encounter any weak/sick fish? do u suggest that they don't eat? i believe that they would attack other fish just to fill his stomac. who could garantee that piranha only hunt for weak/sick? if a normal human being is starving, i can garantee you that they would do whatever to get food to fill their stomac. This is just my concept... you oculd take it or leave it. so stop it and leave the kid alone.[/b]


1 day? In the wild piranhas do not eat daily. So no in that circumstance I dont think that the piranha would turn on a completly healthy fish. 
Not eating for 1 day and starving are completly diffrent things. Humans can go days, piranhas can go months.


----------



## Bearson (Jan 24, 2006)

ok, im done. I dont want to turn the forum into a battlezone. Danny, I did my homework on piranhas before I bought it. I didnt do my homework on chiclids. I didnt even know what they were until the guy sold me one. That's why I inquired. Do you know everything about every fish? I wouldnt expect you to. Doesnt mean you're a bad piranha owner. I didnt know, so that's why I asked. The chiclid is very happy in my 20 gallon, and i'll be returning him to the store soon.

You're not opposing me you're just pestering me.


----------



## divinelawyer625 (Dec 12, 2005)

Ex0dus said:


> Honestly guys i don't really know what's the purpose of arguing for.... bearson was just asking for an advice " should he feed his cichlid to his rohm? " then all of a sudden southernboy felt offended and stromed in and swearing.... i mean bearson is here trying to seek advice not trying to start a fight with anyone... he even clearly announce that he didn't know there were feeder fish and that's why he bought the cichlids.. evidently it's shows that the kid is new to piranha and he's here to learn and i believe that's whats this forum is for, share experience, advice, mistake, etc... why getting so offended by feeding his rohm a cichlids.... i believe feeding a feeder is no difference from feeding his rohm a cichlids... it's still a live... i mean what so inhuman for feeding a live fish to ur piranha is for? that's the nature fittest survive. i also agree piranha are scavengers, however, they would also attack healthy fish as well... what happen if that day they didn't encounter any weak/sick fish? do u suggest that they don't eat? i believe that they would attack other fish just to fill his stomac. who could garantee that piranha only hunt for weak/sick? if a normal human being is starving, i can garantee you that they would do whatever to get food to fill their stomac. This is just my concept... you oculd take it or leave it. so stop it and leave the kid alone.


This is a public forum. You post, you need to expect others to put in thier $0.02, its the beauty of the whole concept.
[/quote]

Agree. putting in ur 2 cent is something eveyone should do, but he is only seeking for advice not an debate. If you guys consider this as putting in your 2 cent, then eveyone would have to go thru a dabate before they seek their answer and by then i don't think the answer matters becuase something harmful already happend to their fish. I believe he is old enough to know what's he's doing, you guys don't have to hold his hand and walk him thru. People are never perfect, let them make their choice and if it's wrong, they would always learn from their mistake. I'm not here to lecture or defend anyone, I just don't want this argument to continue. I hope u guys understand that your are setting some really bad example for new comers/guest. enjoy
[/quote]

IF hes not old enough to ID a cichlid, Im not sure he's old enough to be a responsible owner of any of the more advanced species of fish :rasp:

Glad to hear the cichlid wasnt fed tho








[/quote]

he's not old enough to ID a cichlid? there are millions of ppl out there completely don't know anything about piranha, cichlids, etc... you can't judge someone's fish knowledge to determine if they are old enough or not... for instance go around and ask some senior do they know what's peacock bass and they would tell you... yea you could get that from safeway!....

ciclids and piranha are totally different species, if i'm getting a piranha do i have to do research on feeders, cichlids, turtle, etc.. inorder for me to own a piranha? common sense.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2006)

Bearson said:


> Honestly guys i don't really know what's the purpose of arguing for.... bearson was just asking for an advice " should he feed his cichlid to his rohm? " then all of a sudden southernboy felt offended and stromed in and swearing.... i mean bearson is here trying to seek advice not trying to start a fight with anyone... he even clearly announce that he didn't know there were feeder fish and that's why he bought the cichlids.. evidently it's shows that the kid is new to piranha and he's here to learn and i believe that's whats this forum is for, share experience, advice, mistake, etc... why getting so offended by feeding his rohm a cichlids.... i believe feeding a feeder is no difference from feeding his rohm a cichlids... it's still a live... i mean what so inhuman for feeding a live fish to ur piranha is for? that's the nature fittest survive. i also agree piranha are scavengers, however, they would also attack healthy fish as well... what happen if that day they didn't encounter any weak/sick fish? do u suggest that they don't eat? i believe that they would attack other fish just to fill his stomac. who could garantee that piranha only hunt for weak/sick? if a normal human being is starving, i can garantee you that they would do whatever to get food to fill their stomac. This is just my concept... you oculd take it or leave it. so stop it and leave the kid alone.


This is a public forum. You post, you need to expect others to put in thier $0.02, its the beauty of the whole concept.
[/quote]

Agree. putting in ur 2 cent is something eveyone should do, but he is only seeking for advice not an debate. If you guys consider this as putting in your 2 cent, then eveyone would have to go thru a dabate before they seek their answer and by then i don't think the answer matters becuase something harmful already happend to their fish. I believe he is old enough to know what's he's doing, you guys don't have to hold his hand and walk him thru. People are never perfect, let them make their choice and if it's wrong, they would always learn from their mistake. I'm not here to lecture or defend anyone, I just don't want this argument to continue. I hope u guys understand that your are setting some really bad example for new comers/guest. enjoy
[/quote]

IF hes not old enough to ID a cichlid, Im not sure he's old enough to be a responsible owner of any of the more advanced species of fish :rasp:

Glad to hear the cichlid wasnt fed tho








[/quote]

he's not old enough to ID a cichlid? there are millions of ppl out there completely don't know anything about piranha, cichlids, etc... you can't judge someone's fish knowledge to determine if they are old enough or not... for instance go around and ask some senior do they know what's peacock bass and they would tell you... yea you could get that from safeway!....

ciclids and piranha are totally different species, if i'm getting a piranha do i have to do research on feeders, cichlids, turtle, etc.. inorder for me to own a piranha? common sense.
[/quote]








I wasnt talking about his literal age, I was talking about his ability. Mental age if you will. I also think he's old enough to "fight" his own "battles"


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

> you could GUARANTEE that piranha in the wild won't eat a completely healthy fish? also i'm not talking about 1 day... i'm talking about if they could not find anyway sick/weak fish.
> also piranha not eating for months? you over exaggerated.... try not to feed your piranha/any fish for months and you'll see your result....





> what happen if that day they didn't encounter any weak/sick fish? do u suggest that they don't eat?


^your exact words. If that day they didnt find any food they would simply look the next day









Yes, MONTHS. I have personally seen my own fish go almost 4 weeks w.o eating.

Your comparing your biology to a fishs which isnt a great comparasion. The piranha can go months w.o eating and still survive.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

My dads c*ck is bigger than your dads .............................. You guys are funny :laugh:

Most of the members arguing have a total combined time of being here of about 3 months, so all you know it alls out there this ones for you


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

Bearson said:


> ok, im done. I dont want to turn the forum into a battlezone. Danny, I did my homework on piranhas before I bought it. I didnt do my homework on chiclids. I didnt even know what they were until the guy sold me one. That's why I inquired. Do you know everything about every fish? I wouldnt expect you to. Doesnt mean you're a bad piranha owner. I didnt know, so that's why I asked. The chiclid is very happy in my 20 gallon, and i'll be returning him to the store soon.
> 
> You're not opposing me you're just pestering me.


So you're not going to feed the cichlid to your Piranhas??? Man...why not? That's a healthy feeder for them...If you want the cichlid to have a good home...give em to me...I'll make sure my Caribes give him a warm welcome.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

((( J2 ))) said:


> ok, im done. I dont want to turn the forum into a battlezone. Danny, I did my homework on piranhas before I bought it. I didnt do my homework on chiclids. I didnt even know what they were until the guy sold me one. That's why I inquired. Do you know everything about every fish? I wouldnt expect you to. Doesnt mean you're a bad piranha owner. I didnt know, so that's why I asked. The chiclid is very happy in my 20 gallon, and i'll be returning him to the store soon.
> 
> You're not opposing me you're just pestering me.


So you're not going to feed the cichlid to your Piranhas??? Man...why not? That's a healthy feeder for them...If you want the cichlid to have a good home...give em to me...I'll make sure my Caribes give him a warm welcome.








[/quote]

haha same here, my reds or caribe would love to keep him company.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Dawgz said:


> ok, im done. I dont want to turn the forum into a battlezone. Danny, I did my homework on piranhas before I bought it. I didnt do my homework on chiclids. I didnt even know what they were until the guy sold me one. That's why I inquired. Do you know everything about every fish? I wouldnt expect you to. Doesnt mean you're a bad piranha owner. I didnt know, so that's why I asked. The chiclid is very happy in my 20 gallon, and i'll be returning him to the store soon.
> 
> You're not opposing me you're just pestering me.


So you're not going to feed the cichlid to your Piranhas??? Man...why not? That's a healthy feeder for them...If you want the cichlid to have a good home...give em to me...I'll make sure my Caribes give him a warm welcome.








[/quote]

haha same here, my reds or caribe would love to keep him company.
[/quote]

come bring your lil pygo's to visit fluffy! BWhahahahahaha


----------



## kamekazi (Oct 7, 2004)

Ex0dus said:


> ok, im done. I dont want to turn the forum into a battlezone. Danny, I did my homework on piranhas before I bought it. I didnt do my homework on chiclids. I didnt even know what they were until the guy sold me one. That's why I inquired. Do you know everything about every fish? I wouldnt expect you to. Doesnt mean you're a bad piranha owner. I didnt know, so that's why I asked. The chiclid is very happy in my 20 gallon, and i'll be returning him to the store soon.
> 
> You're not opposing me you're just pestering me.


So you're not going to feed the cichlid to your Piranhas??? Man...why not? That's a healthy feeder for them...If you want the cichlid to have a good home...give em to me...I'll make sure my Caribes give him a warm welcome.:laugh:
[/quote]

haha same here, my reds or caribe would love to keep him company.
[/quote]

come bring your lil pygo's to visit fluffy! BWhahahahahaha








[/quote]
I'm pretty sure my T-REX could take down Fluffy anyday


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Im gonna need to see a pic of this trex of im gonna have to call


----------



## kamekazi (Oct 7, 2004)

Ex0dus said:


> Im gonna need to see a pic of this trex of im gonna have to call


As soon as you show me a pic of your 32 inch irritan I'll show you the T-rex.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

I even put him against a ruler to prove his size!!


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

Ex0dus said:


> I even put him against a ruler to prove his size!!


Ex0dus...that was funny stuff back in the day when you made that...who were you goofing on again? You should post a link to that thread so people will know where "fluffy" came from.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

((( J2 ))) said:


> I even put him against a ruler to prove his size!!


Ex0dus...that was funny stuff back in the day when you made that...who were you goofing on again? You should post a link to that thread so people will know where "fluffy" came from.








[/quote]

LOL! Piranhaz 411 and his 12" elong that died... LOL Fluffy ate him. Damnit... I need to dig up that thread now!


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2006)

MR HARLEY said:


> My dads c*ck is bigger than your dads .............................. You guys are funny :laugh:
> 
> Most of the members arguing have a total combined time of being here of about 3 months, so all you know it alls out there this ones for you










I have a year









ZoMFg! FLUFFY!


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

J2,
Best suggestion all day man. After searching a few minutes I found it!!!

LOL... In a sick twisted way I sorta miss that noob

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...opic=103821&hl=

LOL


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

victime one and victime two... my rhom has a coupel bruises but i think that is from the heater not the cichlids


----------



## divinelawyer625 (Dec 12, 2005)

33truballa33 said:


> victime one and victime two... my rhom has a coupel bruises but i think that is from the heater not the cichlids


what kinda cichlid is that?


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

Ex0dus said:


> J2,
> Best suggestion all day man. After searching a few minutes I found it!!!
> 
> LOL... In a sick twisted way I sorta miss that noob
> ...












Classic sh*t Ex0dus...thanks for that...I needed it...And you know what...I miss that noob too...People like that bring a lot of character to the site.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2006)

Yo feed that cichlid so yo piranha will be like dizz


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

it is a severum.. or should i say was


----------

